# Guitar Hardware Paint?



## the xkill X (Nov 15, 2007)

can anyone suggest a good paint for guitar hardware that wont chip away or ext?


----------



## djpharoah (Nov 15, 2007)

It doesnt exist. I mean you can use normal metallic spray paint but it will eventually wear out. Powder coating is the only way and its $$$.


----------



## El Caco (Nov 15, 2007)

Polyurethane but it is expensive.

Also POR-15.


----------



## bostjan (Nov 15, 2007)

djpharoah said:


> It doesnt exist. I mean you can use normal metallic spray paint but it will eventually wear out. Powder coating is the only way and its $$$.



Paint never bonds to metal permanently. Maybe if you have the balls to rough sand your hardware and use automotive paint, it'll stick a little longer, but there are no guarantees.

Which color are you going for?


----------



## the xkill X (Nov 15, 2007)

its an white ibanez sz320ex with black binding


----------



## bostjan (Nov 15, 2007)

So you want white or black hardware? You could get black hardware. White is doable, but not easy.

Paint could interfere with moving parts. Which parts are you wanting to change and what color are you changing them to?


----------



## El Caco (Nov 15, 2007)

djpharoah said:


> It doesnt exist. I mean you can use normal metallic spray paint but it will eventually wear out. Powder coating is the only way and its $$$.





bostjan said:


> Paint never bonds to metal permanently. Maybe if you have the balls to rough sand your hardware and use automotive paint, it'll stick a little longer, but there are no guarantees.
> 
> Which color are you going for?



That's not true.

Most paint doesn't.

The ones I mentioned do.

POR-15 have some coatings that bond to polished steel, polished aluminum and chrome.

I have inspected the frame of a Bike that was painted in Polyurethane (I think it was painted in Imron if I remember correctly) and snapped in half in a accident, the paint did not chip or peel anywhere, not even at the edge where the frame snapped.


----------



## the xkill X (Nov 15, 2007)

bostjan said:


> So you want white or black hardware? You could get black hardware. White is doable, but not easy.
> 
> Paint could interfere with moving parts. Which parts are you wanting to change and what color are you changing them to?



i want the bridge black and the bolt that hold on to it... thats about all i need done.


----------



## ibznorange (Nov 16, 2007)

um buy a replacement set off ibanez. i can get you the numbers


----------



## the xkill X (Nov 16, 2007)

ibznorange said:


> um buy a replacement set off ibanez. i can get you the numbers



sweet can i have it? I called GC they suggest a custom shop to get it done at in my area..i am waiting back for the pricing. I wish you could just order the spare parts in different colors.


----------



## ibznorange (Nov 16, 2007)

you can. it just takes a while, and you have to do it through your dealer. i've done it, you can still order exactly a lo pro 7 in a color you want for gods sake. people dont seem to get it. h/o
nice axe btw...
(shifts through ibanez parts page)
oh. thats gay. umm, they dont sell them in black... theyre not on any models besides yours and the black version of yours.
Its only available in the nickel (what you have) and chrome.
you'll have to get it painted. a good parts refinishing shop shold charge you around $100 for that


----------

